# Beans just been delivered...



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I've just had a delivery of some Rave Wahroonga Beans, Do I open the packet and let them breath a bit, If so, minuites, Hours, Days? or can I go straight in and try them??

This is my first packet of proper beans...

Simon


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Depends when they were roasted and your brew method


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't leave the packet open.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Roasted on the 9th March, using a gaggia classic and grinding with a Super Jolly


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are making brewed coffee - should be good straight out of the packet. For espresso, leave 5-7 days from date of roasting. Reason for resting beans is to allow the beans to degas the CO2 created during roasting. Doesn't cause problems when making pour over/filter coffee as it vents during the brew process. For espresso, the release of CO2 can cause back pressure leading to uneven extraction of the puck.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

The bag has got a valve in to allow for degassing, no need to open...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If for espresso, the venting / de gassing will occur through the valve so no, dont open the bag if wishing to use for espresso.

Hope of help

John


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

excellent, thanks very much guys, It will be day 4 today since they were roasted.... will 1 day longer really make that much difference? I'm itching to try them tonight!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

By all means give it a go. Shots might spritz a bit. You might find shots improve in flavour with a little more ageing.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> By all means give it a go. Shots might spritz a bit. You might find shots improve in flavour with a little more ageing.


That's the answer I was looking for....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't leave the packet open for them to breathe, though. Take out what you needs then close it again.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Don't leave the packet open for them to breathe, though. Take out what you needs then close it again.


Roger that, I've got some coffee tins with a kilner spring type lid thing to put them in once open


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Or better still get a canister such as the one Coffee Compass do

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/accessories/coffeevac-storage-container-500g.html

or Ethical Addictions:

http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/prod_2256436-AirScape-64-floz-by-Planetary-Design.html


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

got the same ones with the same roasted date, just open them and drink. tastes okay at the m and will probably only get better as they age slightly, this will allow you to appreciate the taste difference, I did this with the Italian roast beans from Rave


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

mremanxx said:


> got the same ones with the same roasted date, just open them and drink. tastes okay at the m and will probably only get better as they age slightly, this will allow you to appreciate the taste difference, I did this with the Italian roast beans from Rave


Probably my technique or something I'm doing wrong but tasted a bit wish washy to me.....


----------

